# "Saw II"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

While investigating the bloody aftermath of a grizzly murder, Detective Eric Mason has the feeling that it is the work of Jigsaw, the notorious killer who disappeared leaving a trail of bodies - and parts - behind. And Mason is right. Jigsaw is at work again. But instead of two people locked in a room with only one unthinkable way out, there are eight. Eight strangers -- unaware of their connection to each other -- forced to play out a game that challenges their wits and puts their lives in jeopardy. 
Genres: Suspense/Horror 

Release Date: October 28th, 2005 (wide). 
MPAA Rating: Not Rated 
Distributor: Lions Gate Films 

Starring: Donnie Wahlberg, Shawnee Smith, Tobin Bell, Franky G, Dina Meyer 
Directed by: Darren Lynn Bousman 
Produced by: Mark Burg, Oren Koules, Gregg Hoffman 


I still haven't seen the first one. This movie just sounds like the first one, only with more people.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You gotta see the first one. It's pretty damn good. The end is pretty sick.

I don't think a sequel is a good idea for this though. The first didn't scream out "Franchise" to me. I'll probably pass on it and rent it on Netflix.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I Love SAW it was such and awesome Movie


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Hate to say it because it's been a very unpopular statement but I saw Saw and reviewed it for my newspaper...Gave it a very low rating...I've seen much better...(Of course I'm the same person who hated the Ring, The Blair Witch Project, the Grudge, and Skeleton Key)

Interesting point that I noticed on the cast listing for Saw II, though...Shawnee Smith is back for the sequel? She was in the first one as the victim who almost had her jaw ripped off...Wonder what kind of role she has in this one


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I liked *Saw* okay, but I think it failed to live up to the hype. It wasn't as terrifying as they were making it out to be. I believe like many Horror films as of late, it will make the bulk of its money on the first weekend and then you will see a sharp drop off from there. I'm not going to rush out to see this and will wait for the DVD most likely.


----------

